# Supply Chain "shutdown" planned by blue-collar vax mandate protestors



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Take it for what it's worth, but an attorney joined the MAGA Institute's podcast to deliver a message about a planned national strike to take place from November 8th to the 11th in order to show the nation exactly what could happen if vaccine mandates are imposed and workers choose to walk away from their jobs rather than get the shot.
It's unclear what impact this will have in reality.
Will this involve blocking roads with driver-less trucks? It will certainly include missing deliveries. Will the 4 day strike have a longer lasting impact on the economy?
Or will it only be followed by a few companies or states, and most of the country won't notice it?

Just a heads up...








Ep95 - Breaker! Breaker! We Got Ourselves a SHUTDOWN! Blue Collar Blockade to Cripple Supply Chain Over Vax Mandates Is ON! - MAGA Institute


Attorney Leigh Dundas joins the MAGA Institute Podcast to share the seismic event that will rock this nation next month. As Leigh notes, this country runs on the backs of our blue-collar workers who manufacture, transport, and stock all the products in our stores, generate all our electricity...




magainstitute.com


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I seem to remember that they tried this a few months ago with truckers and I never heard anything else about it.

But this would fit right in their plans. You can't Build Back Better until you've demolished the existing. The UN was the first to use that slogan a while back and it's part of their platform.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yep, it might amount to nothing. But it also has potential to cause some major issues for the next month.
Best to keep a watchful eye than be caught off guard.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just some rambling thoughts from where I'm sitting.

At 66 and a son of a father who served 32 years in the military, it's difficult for me to watch what is happening in and to my country.
We have gone so far to the left with idiotic ideologies, I don't think we're ever going back to "common sense".
The issues are many.
I hate to say it but I think the left is 'winning". 
For as long as I can remember, conversations were always about...."man, I'm glad that (Russia, China, Cuba, Venezuela) will never happen here.
It boggles my mind that....it is happening here.
And...here we sit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Just some rambling thoughts from where I'm sitting.
> 
> At 66 and a son of a father who served 32 years in the military, it's difficult for me to watch what is happening in and to my country.
> We have gone so far to the left with idiotic ideologies, I don't think we're ever going back to "common sense".
> ...


It's inevitable.
They've learned to slow down, but they never stop. At the heart of all leftist ideology is selfish greed. They cannot accept the flawed nature of man which requires a higher value system to be applied to keep the peace. (what most religions offer)

There is no way to stop this cycle. We can only hope to slow it down and mitigate losses. Unfortunately, our technological advancements all but ensure future losses have potential to be astronomical if they are not stopped quickly.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Yep, we are toast. The West fiddles while Rome burns. Trash culture, drugs, booze, too much crappy food, sports, reality shows, personality cults and the obsession with obtaining useless crap has weakened us. Bread and circuses have distracted us to the point of uselessness. 

China, India, Russia, Iran are all moving pieces into place and will soon pass us by then conquer and enslave us. 

As for the trucking strike think it will be more of the same, lots of squawking and talking. The smart truckers know that their days are numbered due to automation and AI so are burning the midnight oil to try to make enough bank as possible to put some steaks in teh freezer. . 

Godspeed


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I wouldn't get to down just yet. The sleeping giant has just opened his eyes and hasn't come close to putting his foot down. The 10% of this country trying to turn things upside down is in for a big surprise. Don't let the liberal media get away with misleading you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I wouldn't get to down just yet. The sleeping giant has just opened his eyes and hasn't come close to putting his foot down. The 10% of this country trying to turn things upside down is in for a big surprise. Don't let the liberal media get away with misleading you.


This country, and probably Canada also, won't survive as it is. Too many sheep willing to be led and not have to think. I've seen the balkanization coming for a long time. I see no way around it. The sheep are worshiping at the alter of socialism. Most are true believers and won't see the error of their ways until they are past the point of no return.

I do believe the Constitution will be restored but in limited areas. I may be wrong but what I think is this country will be broken into 3-5 different areas.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

inceptor said:


> This country, and probably Canada also, won't survive as it is. Too many sheep willing to be led and not have to think. I've seen the balkanization coming for a long time. I see no way around it. The sheep are worshiping at the alter of socialism. Most are true believers and won't see the error of their ways until they are past the point of no return.
> 
> I do believe the Constitution will be restored but in limited areas. I may be wrong but what I think is this country will be broken into 3-5 different areas.


Nailed it. Canada is basically done. Like the US we have an urban core of uninformed idiots voting for politicians that are hell bent on destroying the nation and turning it into a kleptocracy.

I live in BC and I have more in common folks from Idaho, Oregon and Washington than I do with people in Eastern Canada. 

I would actually encourage the balkanization of Canada into regions instead of being constantly abused by a bunch of self loathing woke fools who do nothing but line their own pockets and virtue signal. 

Godspeed


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

tagged


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I would support them. Why should they have to get jabbed in order to work when illegal aliens and welfare recipients who contribute nothing don't have to get jabbed?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Another story covering the same potential event.
This one states that it is a nationwide call to all who want to protest mandates.









Nationwide Walkout & Stand for Freedom Slated for November 8-11


Advocates for Citizens' Rights, a California non-profit founded by attorney Leigh Dundas, along with Robert Kennedy Jr.’s organization Children’s Health Defense have joined other high-profile groups and individuals to promote a Nationwide Walkout & Stand for Freedom to take place November 8-11.




humanevents.com


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

According to Pilot management in both the Pickaway areas they are out of diesel fuel in a nationwide shortage. Pickaway County Pilot ran out of Diesel completely at 4 pm today, and they told us that some Pilot locations are having the same issues.

Southern Ohio Pilot Locations Out of Diesel in Nationwide Shortage - Scioto Post


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Supply Chain "shutdown" planned by blue-collar vax mandate protestors


Sounds like a good idea... until they git rid of the vax mandates, stop production and moving of goods.

Make brutha Biden look as bnad as possible! 

It's very obvious by now that the experimental jab is worthless so these mandates need to go YO!


----------

